

Does Your Online Business Need More Than One Domain? - jorgem
http://blog.hotnamelist.com/2009/03/does-your-online-business-need-more.html

======
jorgem
In the interest of full disclosure: I sell domain name ideas.

I still think having multiple domains is good for traffic and sales, though.

